# 8800gt ou quadro fx4500 ....???



## freroil (13 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 
suite à une commande pour ma nouvelle machine..
le Intel Xeon Quad-Core 2,8 GHz
ceci dans le but de travailler -> 3d, graphisme, .. secteur de l'architecture
j'ai la possibilité soit de commander la nouvelle carte avec (la 8800 gt), l'opportunité de racheter à un ami une quadro fx 4500 datant de 2ans environ..?
mais je n'arrive pas à trouver de comparatif, d'étude  sur ces deux cartes ..
auriez vous une petite idée ?  quelle serait la meilleure pour travailler sur archicad, artlantis, cinema 4d et photoshop?
vous remerciant de l'aide que vous pourriez m'apporter...      :blink:   :lol: 

bien amicalement à tous les fondus de mac.;; :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Dramis (13 Février 2008)

Je ne pense pas que la quadro fx 4500 de 2 ans pourra fonctionner dans un macpro dernière génération, l'efi de ce macpro est en 64bits et la carte réseaux dois avoir un firmware 64 bits aussi.


----------



## freroil (13 Février 2008)

Merci pour cette réponse, ..
mais ..    
un poil trop technique pour moi.. lol
Sinon en clair, cela veut dire que c'est "grillé" pour moi avec la fx4500...?? :hein: 

pour info supp. :
en fait elle est de 2005, du moins mon ami l'a reçu livré sur un un Power mac G5 Quad.


----------



## freroil (13 Février 2008)

Une mise à jour du firmware ne serait pas possible;???
:rateau:


----------



## Dramis (13 Février 2008)

Peu probable qu'il y ait une mise à jours du firmware...


----------



## freroil (13 Février 2008)

que penses-tu de la 8800gt ...  ?? ->>  pour travailler  et non pour jouer..


----------



## Dramis (13 Février 2008)

la ati 2600hd devrait amplement suffire pour faire ce que tu veux, alors la 8800 gt sera parfaite.  et vue le prix de la fx5600 peu de gens vont se l'offrir.

si tu as plus d'un moniteur, j'hésiterais entre 2 ati 2600 et une 8800, si tu en as qu'un prend la 8800


----------



## angealexiel (13 Février 2008)

un conseil prends la 8800 GT , une vielle quadro fera moins bien, deja que la quadro de nvidia se fait exploser par la 8800 GT malgrés qu'elle a 1 go de ram en moins... mais la 8800 GT a plus de resources par rapport a son prix. la quadro coute trés cher et selon les bench n'apporte pas 4 fois plus de puissance en calcul pure et pourtant elle coute Pas loin de 10 fois plus cher... alors une ancienne quadro .... laisse tomber... prends la 8800 GT xD


----------



## freroil (13 Février 2008)

daccord sur ces points .. 
mais.. comment expliquer la qualité la finesse de rendu avec une quadro comparativement à une carte dite non pro.. ??
j'ai fais le test avec une fx 1400 et un ATI 9800pro...  et ben.. rapidité, rendus,........  -> vainqueur la fx .. et juste le modèle 1400  ...    ??!!!  comprends plus...  rien ...

m'enfin...:rateau::rateau::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:  lol


----------



## Dramis (13 Février 2008)

Les drivers de  la fxpro sont optimisé pour les applications 3D professionnel, la 8800 pour les jeux.


----------



## freroil (13 Février 2008)

et surtout .. enfin .. du moins si la fx4500 fonctionnait sur mon mac ..  il arrive fin semaine en théorie...  ..  
et enfin .. la fx4500  .. il me la fais pour 400-500 &#8364;


----------



## freroil (13 Février 2008)

Dramis a dit:


> Les drivers de  la fxpro sont optimisé pour les applications 3D professionnel, la 8800 pour les jeux.





C'était bien pour cela que je souhaitais aquérir davantage la fx 4500 ....  

je le répète.. C pas pour jouer mais pour bosser....


----------



## freroil (13 Février 2008)

Donc au final, j'en conclus que peux me " gratter" pour utiliser cette carte (la fx)... 
Donc caca..  lol
auriez vous une solution pour moi pour a


----------



## freroil (13 Février 2008)

oups .. maque :
auriez vous une solution pour avoir une carte graphique qui puisse me convenir... ou du moins convenable pour de la 3d et 2d..??    optimisé pro?? ou autre  ??
ou je dois me " contenter" de la 8800 ..   je sais je suis exigeant .. 
mais bon ....  

et j'oubliais .. lol  je n'ai pas le budget pour acheter une fx neuve .... comme par exemple la fx 5600 ... snif  ..    quelle rêve    lol


----------



## angealexiel (14 Février 2008)

j'ai beaucoup de mal a croire que la 8800 Gt te decevrait, aprés je suis pas un pro mais j'ai deja vu des comparatifs en applis 3D et jeux, et la 8800 Gt etait toujours devant sur des sites US, il n'y a que dans un cas de figure ou elle etait derriere... 

et je parle de la 8800 GT contre la quadro a 2000 euros qui est dispo sur apple store, donc si celle que tu as est plus vielle, bah la logique voudrait que cela soiot encore mieux, et puis ya pas vraiment de carte optimisé pour les pro ou les gamers, car un jeu , ce n'est que du 1 et du zeros , des calculs... ect.. tout comme n'importe quelle applis... tout n'est que Binaire 1 ou Zero  dans ce bas monde hihi :rateau:


----------



## freroil (14 Février 2008)

ok, mais là tu me parles de quoi?
de résultat concernant la vitesse, des trucs comme celà..?   ..  non?
Pour ma part, je parle de qualité de rendu principalement..
ou les comparatifs portaient également sur cela aussi?

merci  )))   et toujours intéressant et trés instructif ;;
 et merci à ceux qui partage leur point de vue et leurs connaissances..  

encore ..


----------



## double'Z (20 Mars 2008)

Salut freroil,

Ta question m'intéresse puisque je suis aussi en archi
tout ce que je peux dire, après avoir eu entre les mains un mp de 3 en quad avec une XT1900 à 512 mo, bah archicad 11 n'était pas plus rapide que ça!!! j'entend pas ça, que tu n'avais pas un gain extraordinaire en terme de temps, sinon la finesse du rendu, elle est pour moi pas dépendante de ta carte vidéo ou alors j'y comprend plus rien ))

Donc aujourd'hui tu en es ou??? tu as quoi comme carte dans ton MP?

Merci


----------



## freroil (20 Mars 2008)

Bien à ce jour j'en suis à ..    
YOUPI et .. bof...
Mac pro QuadCore Xeon, 4Go  mais e pense me rajouter encore 2Go prochainement  , sous 10.5.2
avec comme CG la NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT... bon C can même cool..  surtout avec le nouveau Artlantis..  mais question rapidité, surtout sur AC  vers.10  je m'attendais à quand même un peu mieux..
m'enfin on va pas se plaindre..
quoique ...  je persiste à dire qu'une carte graphique pro fait pas mal la différence, ex essais une quadro fx et tu changeras à mon avis d''idée sur la question..  
quand au niveau OS "Léopard"...  Certe il est pas mal mais manque encore de stabilité.. et enfin entre nouvel os, et nouveau matériel ..  ben certains logiciel ne fonctionne plus...!!! plus possible de les installer  sous cette version ;; et M...!!!!
mais bon ..  C quand même au final pas trop mal comme carte graphique avec l'ensemble ..
Mais j'aimerais bien essayer à la comparaison un mac identique mais avec comme CG Quadro FX 5600       
        :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## double'Z (20 Mars 2008)

freroil a dit:


> Bien à ce jour j'en suis à ..
> YOUPI et .. bof...
> Mac pro QuadCore Xeon, 4Go  mais e pense me rajouter encore 2Go prochainement  , sous 10.5.2
> avec comme CG la NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT... bon C can même cool..  :



Salut freroil et merci pour ta répense 
Tu m'étonne par rapport à la stabilité de Léo, parce que pour ma part je suis plus que ravis   aucun problème depuis le début et c'est pareil avec toutes les précédentes versions  
Je crois que beaucoup d'utilisateurs rajoutent bien trop de petits logiciels tiers (gadgets) qui vont souvent entraîner des conflits avec l'os des fois ou avec d'autres logiciels  

Bon maintenant j'ai peut-être beaucoup de chance depuis plus de 10 ans    

Sinon pour revenir à mes moutons  et bien je pense que le mieux encore pour moi dans l'immédiat sera de revendre très vite mon mbp 2.33 et passez certainement à un mbp  2.6 avec 4gig de ram 
Mon gros soucis reste est que je puisse faire mon PFE (projet de fin d'études) sans qu'archicad 11me plante en calcul 3D (même pas en photoréaliste) avec mon projet qui contient trop d'éléments avec facettes et courbes !!! je te parle même pas encore de mettre des arbres!!
Tiens en parlant d'arbres  j'ai pu l'année dernière avec la version 10 remodéliser le parc des buttes chaumont avec presque 800 arbres!!! je te dis pas :mouais: impossible de faire un rendu photoréaliste:hein: 
Bien sur pour les connaisseurs, j'aurais du passé sous artlantis  mahhh j'avais pas  dc on fait avec ce qu'on a 
Voilà voilà, merci encore pour tes infos et bonne continuation avec ton mp, je pense que tu as raison d'être passé à 5gig de ram mais je suis pas sûr que tu es vraiment besoin d'en mettre plus!!! Va sur l'appli moniteur d'activités et tu va être surpris que AC n'est pas trop gourmand et c'est pareil pour CS3, artlantis 2 ou 1.5, etc ... Si tu regarde au niveau de tes pross tu va remarquer que AC 10 ou 11 ne sont même pas multi pross et j'ai même le doute pour artlantis 2!!! A me le confirmer 

Salut


----------



## freroil (20 Mars 2008)

juste pour info...  
ppour des projet .. qui ne sont pas excessivement lourd..  je peux déjà te dire que j'ai déjà fait monter l'affichage m'indiquait.. , et ce régulièrement, le max sur les huit pistes....
en lançant notamment la 3d (hors photoréalisme), voir même certaines coupes et façades... 

et je pense que sur un quad core..  6 Go n'est pas de trop et peut être utile lors de l'utilisation de gros fichiers, voir l'utilisation de deux ou plus appli... 

mais cela ne reste que mon humble avis..  et ne sius pas un fin connaisseur  comparait à d'autre dans la définition du matériel et du syst.. mais je peux peut être parfois y mettre mon grain de sel...    lol

verset...
copertino..   lol
   " Les voies de mon mac sont impénétrable .. "


----------



## Bones (20 Mars 2008)

freroil a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse, ..
> mais ..
> un poil trop technique pour moi.. lol
> Sinon en clair, cela veut dire que c'est "grillé" pour moi avec la fx4500...?? :hein:
> ...



Hum !
C'est la Quadro du Quad G5 !
D'après SVM Mac la 7300 GT du 1er MP était plus puissante que la couteuse quadro de la Rolls des G5...
Donc je pense pas que ce soit compatible... Désolé.


----------



## freroil (21 Mars 2008)

Bones a dit:


> Hum !
> C'est la Quadro du Quad G5 !
> D'après SVM Mac la 7300 GT du 1er MP était plus puissante que la couteuse quadro de la Rolls des G5...
> Donc je pense pas que ce soit compatible... Désolé.




merci ...mais .. lol
J'ai déjà eu la réponse   
mais te remercie car n'avais pas su le pourquoi du comment et notamment pas au courant du comparatif svm..    :hein::hein:  j'ai du passer à coté..      
je vais d'ailleurs essayer de trouver celui-ci...

mais te remercie encore..  



Vive les macUsers..


----------

